# Mambo Anyone?!



## DecadentSavant (Jun 18, 2006)

I know jack about HTML and design so I wanted something I could have set up and then could manage on my own with just a few addons and what not. Has anyone used the open source CMS Mambo or its predecessor Joomla?


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I know a couple of people who use it and seem to rant about it. It is one of the popular ones out there. I have zero experience with it myself all my stuff is bespoke.


----------



## dot7 (Jul 13, 2006)

I know quite a bit about mambo / joomla

First off you have it in reverse the project started as mambo, then after an extensive misrepresentation, people going different direction, copyrights etc.(long story)
the team of developers that worked on mambo split and created joomla

and I’m all for it, they way I see it joomla / mambo can do anything you need it too 
(with a little imagination)

there are also many more CMS projects like that I’d say the best way to find what you’re looking for is to try them out, most provide working online demos so you can have a peek at their capabilities you can try opensourceCMS.com they have quite a few demos available in one place plus lots of useful information.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Mambo/Joomla might be a bit overkill for an ecommerce store.

I would check out a free shopping cart that you can install and manage, like cubecart.


----------



## DecadentSavant (Jun 18, 2006)

so is the cubecart just shopping cart software you integrate into an existing page or will it function as the actual webpage in whole and allow ecommerce?

i'm looking at the site but can't ascertain


----------



## master design (Jul 12, 2006)

How about the yahoo sitebuilder? For a starter is about 20 a month and 1.5 fee. I don`t konw anything about html but yahoo sitebuilder is easy to create with jpg images, And the program is free, I know guys im brazil that makes websites for 200 or 300 dollars but they don`t know hou to setup shopping cart. some of them speak english ...But you can use this guys to make a web header or flash if you like flash.


----------



## tartorul (Jul 13, 2006)

Mambo is more a content management application. If you want a e-commerce site/shopping cart you can use OsCommerce (www.oscommerce.info). 

OsCommerce is a succesfull PHP/MySQL application and si OpenSource. Also exist some sites that offer customisation for OsCommerce (a new design or new script and options). On the OsCommerce site you will find a lots of free add-ons. You can install it on a server an play a little to see the options of the shopping cart (in my opinion this is the most important thing, to have enough option to manage the stock of products). If have some knowlidge of HTML and PHP you can customise on your on the site.

I already use OsCommerce 

But first of all, before you chose an application (free or with pay) you must know what options you need.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> so is the cubecart just shopping cart software you integrate into an existing page or will it function as the actual webpage in whole and allow ecommerce?


When you say "fuction as the actual webpage", what do you mean?

cubecart is a shopping cart, but you can also have separate non-shopping pages like "About Us", "Shipping Info", "Faq" or whatever you want that you can add through the cubecart interface.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> How about the yahoo sitebuilder?


Some people here have used yahoo for their shopping cart. If you search the forum for Yahoo, you'll find some past threads about it.


----------

